# Fantasy Football



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I setup a league, 12 teams
League ID is Aquatic Plant Central ID# 428669
password is rotala

Sign up its fun! If you cant update you roster once a week then dont sign up, thats no fun for anyone in the league.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

What site did you set the league up? ESPN?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL, that would probably help wouldnt it!

Its on yahoo

http://football.fantasysports.yahoo.com/


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am in my team is the Black Angels


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cool! Only need 10 more!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm in.... Go steelers again.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm in!

Let's sweeten the pot here - there's a donated APC T-shirt in it for the winner 

Like bigstick120 said, if you can't update your lines weekly it's no fun for the rest of the players....


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

LOL nice hooha! We needs some more folks to sign up as well.



The old man said:


> I'm in.... Go steelers again.


Love it! Steeler Nation baby!!!!


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

There, I'm in as the Glosso Turf Terrors!

I'm still chuckling at that one. Go Vikes!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

clearleaf said:


> There, I'm in as the Glosso Turf Terrors!
> 
> I'm still chuckling at that one. Go Vikes!


Nice I like it! You need a QB and then you might have a team! Oh wait Farve is coming back.......yes....no........well maybe.............is he.......nope, what a roller coaster! ound:


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

hehe, well I would have felt weird having a Packer QB in there anyway. To be honest I have faith that Tarvaris Jackson could turn into a good QB, I just wish the coach felt the same!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

We need at least another player.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

yes, I can't believe that of all the members of APC that there isn't another few people interested in fantasy football!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

i never understood fantasy football, and why it interest so many people. (maybe not here)


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm in if there's still room.. and if you never drafted yet.. ??

FALCONS GOIN ALL THE WAY THIS YEAR!!! lol.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

still open!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Come on 2 more people!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

We need 1 more!


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm chompin at the bit here


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Just 1 more person! Come on!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

im joining rite now
but i never did this before =/


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

i got second pick in this mock draft hopefully i know what im doing. But i dont =/
:typing:


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

nvm can i quit or something?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Whats your team name? I still see 9 teams. We need 10, having a bye sucks!


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

i didnt commit to it im better at basketball and baseball stats football really isnt my thing.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Need 1 more by tomorrow


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

Well shoot, I guess we'll have to try again next year!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Still only need 1 more!


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Guess we didn't get enough, but was good to see the Steelers off to a good start.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yay! Steelers

I set the league to draft anyway, didnt realize it takes several days, so we will miss week 1


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

When will be able to draft? Checked on line and don't see how to do it yet. Will it be after the monday night games?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

make sure you set up your draft list changes today, before it drafts!


----------

